# None Shall Pass Black Knight



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very cool!!!!!!!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

"Mearly a flesh wound I will bite you til death!"

Very awesome indeed!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is fantastic! Being a huge fan of the movie, I have to say you nailed the look!

Eric


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks. Some lady at the party was like, Who's That?, Who's That! I was going to say " I fart in your general direction " But it would of went right over her head.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I agree with everyone else - kick-ass!!!


----------



## ScreaminScott (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome, especially for such a quick build!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha! That looks great.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

That is spectacular!!! Can you believe there is a person alive on the planet who doesn't know who that character is??? Jeez...


----------



## dsmgirl07 (Apr 3, 2011)

thats an awesome costume!! props to you


----------



## BarbWire (Dec 14, 2010)

NICE! kudos to you man!


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

Awesome costume!

Come back you bastard, I'll bite your leg off!


----------

